# Has anyone heard of "Mounty" tractors from Europe?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this by accident while looking for something else. Some interesting stuff here and it being Swiss, it is probably excellant quality and expensive. 

http://www.reform-werke.at/englisch/berglandtechnik_en.htm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like they had some good old US iron over there to look at, when they made the Power Mower. Looks ALOT like my old Gravely L's


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Those are some nice looking tractors. I like the selective steering aspect. I've operated equipment with it, the crab portin is a big plus.
:driving:


----------

